# DIY: Replace MFA/FIS Display



## dubmaniac (Apr 8, 2002)

The mkiv mfa/fis displays are known for some problems, fading (high temp), broken lines.
Because a new cluster is quite a investment, and requires complete recoding of the cluster, i made a little diy writeup.
How to remove the cluster from the car I advise to search for some directions, these are pretty general
However i want to address one tip, cover the upper part of the steering column, it scratches very easy!

After the cluster is removed you need :

1 X New MFA of FIS display (ebay)
Torx 10 
Solder station
Flux
Solder
Solder wick
Flux cleaner (alcohol)

remove the two torx screw on each end.









Unclip the retainers.

















Now the front can be removed, the rear is still held in place with two plastic tabs.









The old display can be removed by pushing it upwards, so the bottom side can be lifted up.









the display is soldered to the main board in such a way the solder is under the plastic ribboncable, apply some flux, and heat it with the soldering iron while peeling the ribbon with a plier










After the cable is removed, clean excess solder with desoldering wick, and isopropyl alcohol.









Soldering the new display is a little tricky, once it's on, is near to impossible to remove the ribbon cable without damaging it!

i made a different approach by bending the ribbon cable, so a normal solder joint can be made.

Fold 1-2mm of the end of the ribbon cable like in the picture.









Slide new display back into the plastic frame, and guide the ribbon cable to the solder pads on the mainboard.









Solder leads to pads.









Reassemble cluster, and enjoy your fresh, and bright mfa/fis.









Cheers!

P.S. English is not my motherlanguage, please report funny or odd expression.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbup:

Your English is fine, except for the very last line.


----------



## Duck_Duck_B (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the excellent write-up!! It really gives a big help to me on the way forward of the display fixing. 

My MAF display is same size as yours, which is a half size display. But I can only find the full size one in ebay. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Would you mind to post the web link which can direct me to the right size product??

Thank you very much :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## fuerte (Sep 29, 2010)

Duck_Duck_B said:


> Thanks for the excellent write-up!! It really gives a big help to me on the way forward of the display fixing.
> 
> My MAF display is same size as yours, which is a half size display. But I can only find the full size one in ebay. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...



Yup please post up a link!!!


----------



## dubmaniac (Apr 8, 2002)

This is the one i bought, very trusty seller, and good quality display.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-MFA-FIS-ERSA...588116587?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item20bbb46a6b

Two tips :

- Use cotton gloves while disassabling/assambling cluster
- Protect the upper steering column cover when removing cluster, it scratches very easy.


----------



## autoxmack (Dec 2, 2007)

Is there a writeup anywhere on how to remove the cluster?


----------

